# Barn Find .... can anyone help identify...year?



## Michael Rosenow (May 20, 2019)

No badge ... in pretty bad shape but I think restorable. Front forks bent


----------



## mongeese (May 20, 2019)

Your pictures could not be worse. 
Try taking some close ups against white background with low sun.


----------



## Michael Rosenow (May 20, 2019)

mongeese said:


> Your pictures could not be worse.
> Try taking some close ups against white background with low sun.



lol  ok


----------



## stezell (May 20, 2019)

I guess my idea of bad shape is different than yours Mike, lol! Could you post a pic of the head tube, under the bottom bracket, name of coaster brake. Cool bike and welcome. 

Sean


----------



## Michael Rosenow (May 20, 2019)

stezell said:


> I guess my idea of bad shape is different than yours Mike, lol! Could you post a pic of the head tube, under the bottom bracket, name of coaster brake. Cool bike and welcome.
> 
> Sean



Thanks Sean  When I get home from work today ill take a few better pics


----------



## hoofhearted (May 20, 2019)

@Michael Rosenow


*At first -- thought this was a Miami-Built RAMI ........*

*However - on closer inspection -- Westfield-Built.  *

*In addition .. the shallow rear fender (shown on your 
machine) .. is a product of 1910 thru 1920 (+/_) .*

*The fender could have been added in 1914 ... or 1932 
for that matter ... making year of manufacture difficult 
to accurately establish by way of fender association -- 
especially since the reader cannot accurately determine 
if there is a paint-color match, or not.*

*If that fender were on this frame since the manufacture 
of this bicycle ... and there is evidence of both frame 
and fender having the same-color paint ... it may be fairly
safe to conclude that this entire package was born some-
time between 1910 and 1920 (+/-). *

*Researching the serial numbers may give much more conclu-
sive information.*

*..... *patric


----------



## Michael Rosenow (May 20, 2019)

interesting  thanks


----------



## skiptooth (May 21, 2019)

The first one pc. faber crank was patt. 1894...Great western mfg. was known to make them for faber and use them on there bikes...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 21, 2019)

Like Patrick said the chain ring is Westfield, as looks the frame - note the seat post cluster in the bright sun and dark shadows.
The 3-hole design Westfield may have picked-up from Featherstone.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-with-this-american-bicycle-company-bike.141076/#post-941277
I have seen them used on Shapleigh Hardware store bikes, St. Louis MO, after 1927 (FOB: Westfield MA).

Below is what I call a Fauber 3-hole or 6-hole; Fauber advertised it as a 3-Arm.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 22, 2019)

[QUOTE="Archie Sturmer, post: 1026010, member: 79980"

Like Patrick said the chain ring is Westfield, as looks the frame - note the seat post cluster in the bright sun and dark shadows.
The 3-hole design Westfield may have picked-up from Featherstone.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-with-this-american-bicycle-company-bike.141076/#post-941277

*>>>>* I have seen them used on Shapleigh Hardware store bikes, St. Louis MO, after 1927 (FOB: Westfield MA)<<<<.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Michael Rosenow (May 22, 2019)

skiptooth said:


> The first one pc. faber crank was patt. 1894...Great western mfg. was known to make them for faber and use them on there bikes...



Great info. Thanks!


----------

